# NAMIBIA TIME-LAPSE



## Stickleback (9 Jan 2013)

Hi Guys

This is totally off topic, but I would like to see what you guys think.

This is a video I recently shot in Namibia. I have been developing some new photography techniques, hope you like.


----------



## Ady34 (9 Jan 2013)

Cool, was crazy seeing a proper road and traffic lights in the middle of the production.
some awesome scenes, liked the moon 'moving' through the sky and he stars rotating around the mountain!


----------



## BigTom (9 Jan 2013)

Really nice. What sort of dolly were you using? Would be nice to see some slightly longer slidetrack (is that the right term?) shots if you've got them.


----------



## OllieNZ (10 Jan 2013)

Awsome Vid


----------



## martinmjr62 (10 Jan 2013)

Fantastic video. My other love apart from the tanks is my land rover. The freedom of camping out  and driving the car around is so appealing. I'd love to do something like it mine. Awesome 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mrmikey (22 Jan 2013)

I think what have fine there is so cool. Looks class.


----------



## rolexbene (22 Jan 2013)

Wow thats great i'm quite in to my film making too, amazing shots. Was it shot all on the one camera or was it Gopro's and DSLR?
Keep up the good work!


----------

